# It sums it all up



## MeanMom (Feb 15, 2011)

Found the link to this on another site, and thought I would share

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFIVVHQod5o


----------



## bev (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Meanmom,
I cant get the sound working - but maybe its my computer.Bev


----------



## chelle2 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Thanx*



MeanMom said:


> Found the link to this on another site, and thought I would share
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFIVVHQod5o



This clip was fantastic it made me laugh & cry all at the same time! Truely classic will show to all i know. x


----------



## Fandange (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that! People say the most stupid things sometimes, don't they?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2011)

That's brilliant, and also applies to us adults of course!


----------

